# What the hell???



## luvdapump (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm new here, and more than a little confused. I've been out of the game due to injury for about 8 months now, and it was probably another year before that since I've been on any BB message boards. Back then, however, I spent alot of time on different boards, and I never saw a board or article or anything that so much as mentioned making your own juice, but that looks like what is going on here. Am I right? Is this something new, and does it really work? Is it safe? Can anyone tell me a little about it or direct me to some info about it? Thanks


----------



## ag-guys (May 17, 2005)

making your own products is not always safe, especially if you don't know what you're doing

do some research on it and be careful, don't let the thought of saving a few $$$ take you off the safety path - safety first!

thanks
AG


----------



## Pirate! (May 17, 2005)

There is a whole board built around making you own juice: www.conversionboard.com Buying powder and making your own gear is dirt cheap. Definitely do your research before trying it, though.


----------



## ZECH (May 17, 2005)

Well, it is not new and it can be done safely if you do your research and know how to do it. But keep in mind that the powders you will need are illegal. If you do more than one or two cycles, it can save you money.


----------



## ZECH (May 17, 2005)

ag-guys, good to see you here. I hope you will continue to hang around when you have time and post!


----------



## ag-guys (May 18, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> ag-guys, good to see you here. I hope you will continue to hang around when you have time and post!



thanks my friend, I hope we can help the members and participate in the further growth of this great community

again, thanks for the warm welcome 

AG


----------

